# Need Tank Mates For Platy, Oto, C. Pygmaeus



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

am looking for other fish to add to my 55g so far:
13 platy
3 oto
12 c. pygmaeus

Any ideas on some tankmates?
Could i add endlers. i think they look attractive but it seems hard to get females


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm tough call...normally I'd recommend something to keep your platy population under control, but anything predatory enough to eat those fry would probably also eat your pygmy cories. What about some sort of peaceful surface dweller, like some hatchetfish?


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

hatchets are schooling right.

I like schooling fish but hatchets kind of look freaky to me and I read they are difficult to care for.

Platys will population control themselves. I have had platys for a year with no pregnancies, not sure why everyone complains about them. maybe mine just didnt like each other.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm not sure I'd add endlers, as you've already got live bearers in there. Just seems a bit redundant.

I would recommend adding 3 more otos, as they will be more comfortable in a larger group.

A ram would work with that group, and would take care of any platy problems. Some other options:

-pearl gourami
-blue ram or bolivian ram (only keep single specimen)
-a shoal of small-med sized rainbowfish
-an angelfish


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would worry about an angel getting big enough to eat those pygmy cories. A ram is a good idea though.

Hatchets are a schooling fish so you'd need about six of them. Common hatchets (the silver ones) are generally pretty hardy fish. The marbled hatchets are more sensitive.


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

rams are cichlids right?
:?

Rainbowfish are super expensive. 

how about tetras?


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

forgot to mention its a planted tank. dont know if that makes a difference.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Rams are a type of South American dwarf cichlid. They won't mess with your plants at all. They can get pretty aggressive if you've got a breeding pair, but a single fish should be totally harmless. It will do a good job of eating all the platy fry you can expect to be producing.


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

ill put that in the maybe column

I would feel uneasy putting a cichlid in with my corys they are about the same size as platy fry.

How about neon tetras?
too small?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

If your looking for another schooling fish how about Harlequin Rasboras? They look great in a planted tank.

And, yes, add more otos!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Great idea. I love harlequin rasboras. One thing I've noticed about this fish is that, in certain fish store tanks, they look pretty...boring. However, with decent lighting and lots of plants, these fish really look great. They school more tightly than most tetras, too.


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

sounds good thanks for the ideas.


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

1. harlequin rasboras look pretty good. are they fairly hardy fish?

2. Also how many would make a decent schoal?

3. i am also considering my stocking, end of october i am going to get another 12 c. pygmaeus, are not available right now. not sure if i have enough room for a schoal of rasboras. I am currently have:

10 platy
2 oto
10-11 c. pygmaeus


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as you can keep your platy fry population under control, I think you could add more pygmy cories as well as a small school of the rasboras. Get at least six of them. In a 55, I think you could have maybe a dozen of them without being overstocked. Keep in mind that the pygmy cories as well as the rasboras are both pretty small fish and don't contribute much to your bioload. The platies probably add more per fish than the rasboras or cories.

What kind of filtration have you got? That could make a significant difference in how heavily you can stock the tank.


----------



## iceprizm (Aug 7, 2008)

duh. i totally meant to include my filtration equipment.
2xmarineland emperor 280s -280x2=560gph (2 media cartridges each and bio-wheel)
also have a mag drive 500 gph fflowing thru a chiller, no filtration but it does help circulate water.

how does that sound?

what im thinking:
current:
10 platy
10-11 c. pygmaeus
2 oto
Future:
12 c. habrosus
10? rasboras

I think this would be the max stocking i would want. the platys will go after their young pretty aggresively from my experience. even with my planted i dont see population control being a problem.


----------

